# 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?



## Batas (30. Oktober 2009)

*4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Hallo,
ich hätte eine Frage und zwar würde ich in das Notebook meines Dads Fujitsu Amilo Pi1556, Core 2 Duo T7200 2.00GHz, 2048MB, 120GB, Windows XP Media Center Edition (GER-110104-007) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich gerne 4 GB Ram einbauen, jetzt kommt die Frage auf, ist das überhaupts möglich?

mfg
Batas


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

so weit ich weiß gehen nur max 2,5 gb. Danach bootet es nicht mehr. Es gibt zwar irgend. ein alienware bios für die 4gb aber da solltest du lieber noch mal googeln.


----------



## Batas (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Ich hab mal ein bisschen gegooglet und habe dabei das oben genannte Bios gefunden, ich werde es mal ausprobieren.

mfg
Batas


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

hier wird nur bis 1Gb riegel angeboten, daraus könnte man schließen, dass 2GB-riegel nicht gehen - und somit auch nicht insgesamt 4GB Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO Pi 1556 RAM Arbeitsspeicher Speicher

hier hat einer mit nem alienware-bios zwar 4Gb geschafft, dafür seine graka unbrauchbar gemacht: amilo-forum.de • Thema anzeigen - Amilo Pi 1556 mit Alienware m5550 Bios  wenn du das riskieren willst nur wegen 2GB RAM mehr...?


----------



## Batas (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> hier wird nur bis 1Gb riegel angeboten, daraus könnte man schließen, dass 2GB-riegel nicht gehen - und somit auch nicht insgesamt 4GB Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO Pi 1556 RAM Arbeitsspeicher Speicher
> 
> hier hat einer mit nem alienware-bios zwar 4Gb geschafft, dafür seine graka unbrauchbar gemacht: amilo-forum.de • Thema anzeigen - Amilo Pi 1556 mit Alienware m5550 Bios  wenn du das riskieren willst nur wegen 2GB RAM mehr...?



Mit einer anderen BIOS-Version hat man das Problem nicht, hab das hier gefunden: amilo pi 1536/1556 alienware bios for memory upgrade and video card - NVISION


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

gib dann halt noch ein Feedback obs geklappt hat oder nich,für die anderen ab 
DANKE


----------



## Batas (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Kann ich machen.


----------



## Batas (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Also für euch:

Wir haben das genommen:
http://aliendl.alienware.com/Mobile/m5750/BIOS/m5750_m5790_Bios1.19W.zip

Und es nach folgendem Prinzip gemacht:

1. Alienware Bios downloaden als ISO-CD-Image und auf CD brennen
2. Fujitsu-Siemens Original Bios downloaden und auf das Desktop legen, bzw. ebenfalls als CD brennen
3. Gebrannte CD mit dem Alienware-Bios ins Laufwerk legen und neu starten.
4. Die Bootreihnfolge festlegen 1.CD - 2.HDD
5. Das Bios speichern und verlassen
6. Nun bootet er von cd und liest das Alienware Bios ein, nun "runme" eintippen und ENTER drücken.
7. Eine Taste Drücken um das Notebook neu zu starten - nun habt ihr das Alienware Bios drauf. Mit einem schönen Alienware Bios-Logo!!!

und es funktioniert.
Jetzt können wir endlich Win7 64 Bit nehmen.

mfg
Batas


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

na dann viel spaß


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

win7 64bit hättet ihr aber auch so oder so nehmen können


----------



## Batas (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Ja, das ist mir auch klar 
Aber mein Dad wollte wenn dann 4 Gb


----------



## Carvahall (1. November 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Was bringen euch die 4 GB Ram??


----------



## kleineslicht (9. November 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Welche Vorteile hat denn das Bios von Alienware?
Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Laptop öfter mal aussetzt mit Bildfehler. Eine kurze Auszeit für die Grafikkarte im Backofen bei 190°C schafft dann für kurze Zeit abhilfe.

Im Moment habe ich das Bios 1.26 von FS drauf, damit der Lüfter wenigstens ordentlich pustet.

Im Normalbetrieb liegen die Temperaturen derzeit bei:

CPU:     46°C
Grafik:   60°C

beim Spielen steigen beide Temperaturen auf ca. 90-95°C

Genug Luft kann der Laptop von unten Ziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2009)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

ich wprd an deiner stelle mal einen dieser notebook-kühler versuchen.


----------



## cgr (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

@Batas: Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile bei dem Einsatz von win7 64Bit, wie z.B. Einschränkungen beim Audio, oder ähnliches (fehlende Geräteunterstützung, wegen fehlender Treiber)?
...gleiche Frage zum Alienware Bios - Irgendwelche Nachteile/Besonderheiten?
Welche Speicherriegel hast Du verwendet?

@kleineslicht: Die Temperaturproblematik ist wohl ein Feature vom Pi1556 . Nachdem meine Graka abgeraucht war, habe ich via eBay mit einer passenden GeForce 8600M GT Ersatz geschaffen und gleichzeitig aufgerüstet. Dadurch wurde jedoch das unterdimensionierte Kühlsystem noch offensichtlicher...
Ich habe jedoch Abhilfe schaffen können: Du hast vielleicht auch schon von der Lösung mit den Kupferplättchen gelesen? Substantielle Verbesserungen lassen sich erzielen, wenn man das Wäremleitpad zwischen Graphikprozessor und Kühlkörper durch kleine Kupferplatten ersetzt. Ich hatte dazu eine einfache Kupferplatte bei Obi beschafft (0,5mm dick) und aus dieser mit einer Blechschere kleine viereckige Plättchen in der Grösse des Kupferkontaktpunkts im Kühlkörper ausgeschnitten. In meinem Fall brauchte ich 2 (besser wäre eine mit 1 mm Stärke). Die Plättchen werden dann mit etwas Wärmeleitpaste auf jeder Seite zwischen GraProz und Kühlkörper eingebracht.
Effekt: Vorher (GPU): Im Idle/leichte Last ~62 Grad und Spiel bis 90 Grad oder gar mehr (nur kurz getestet).
Nachher(GPU): Idle/leichte Last ~ 52 Grad und Spiel: nicht mehr als 62 Grad!
Man beachte dabei, dass beide Tests beim Spiel mit voller Lüfterleistung gemacht wurden und sich in beiden Fällen ein Notebookkühler (LianLi) im Einsatz befand. Im Idle/leichte Last Berieb läuft meist nur der NB-Kühler und der NB Lüfter geht ganz selten an.
Fazit: Die Wärmeleitpads sind eher eine Art Isolierung, als ein Wärmeleiter. Für die CPU empfehle ich Liquid Metal - muss jedoch nach jeder Demontage wieder ersetzt werden! Und(!) ein Notebookkühler hilft nicht wirklich, wenn das grundlegende Problem der mangelnden Wäremeleitung nicht behoben wird.
Anmerkung: Das Ganze lässt sich noch weiter optimieren, wenn man NHC (Notebook Hardware Control) installiert und ACPI mit entsprechenden Settings aktiviert (Steuerung der 3 Lüfterstufen zu entsprechenden Temparaturschwellen).


----------



## Batas (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*



kleineslicht schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile hat denn das Bios von Alienware?



Ich weiß nicht ob die Frage noch aktuell ist.
Das Bios lässt den Amilo mit 4 Gig hochfahren, was mit dem normalen FS-Bios unmöglich ist.

Grafikkarte hat sich auch bei uns verabschiedet


----------



## cgr (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 GB Ram im Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1556 möglich?*

Kleine Randnotiz für Aufrüstwillige (Speicher):

Achtet darauf, das Ihr den richtigen Prozessor drin habt!
Das Pi1556/1557 gibt es mit
Intel® Core™ Duo Prozessor (bis zu T2600)
Intel® Core™2 Duo Prozessor (bis zu T7200)

wobei nur die Core 2 Duo Varianten die 64Bit Erweiterung haben, also die Installation eines 64Bit Betriebsystems ermöglichen.


----------

